# thrifty drain cleaner



## 1205blazer (Nov 28, 2009)

was wondering how you all feel about thrifty


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

1205blazer said:


> was wondering how you all feel about thrifty


Is his rate $49.98 compared to any sewer's $49.99? not much of a deal there. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

1205blazer
Have we met?:whistling2:

How about posting an introduction?

Just something we all do around here....:yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

1205blazer said:


> was wondering how you all feel about thrifty


 All drain cleaning chemicals should be banned.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I prefer the nifty drain cleaners.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> 1205blazer
> Have we met?:whistling2:
> 
> How about posting an introduction?
> ...


What he said


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> All drain cleaning chemicals should be banned.


Except root X. That's the real deal.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> 1205blazer
> Have we met?:whistling2:
> 
> How about posting an introduction?
> ...


I never posted one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I never posted one.


Well in that case I'll be sending the ban hamster to have a chat with you...:laughing:

Go git em sic em...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, here we are, where's your intro KTS:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> OK, here we are, where's your intro KTS:laughing:


I was here before you were.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I was here before you were.


My bad


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm out on a limb here but that thrift drain cleaner product works. 

It's a last ditch effort to get a drain open after not being able to pass through galvanized piping or situations where hair is hung up in the cross hairs not being able to bring it back. 

It eats everything organic. It won't damage piping but it will clean it well enough to expose the existing bad spots in the pipe.

Works with hot water only, the hotter that water the more effective it is.

It is granular sodium hydroxide that has a flash point at 500 degrees. So don't be pointing a torch at it or an explosion will follow. 


It's caustic, meaning it causes lung irritation when applying the product. 

There are no "answers" in a bottle but I've run into drain jobs (mainly 1.25" and 1.50" only) that I cannot access because of concealed location, or there's some ancient piping config where I can't go down the overflow properly, short of a fast turning brass trap which sucks to maneuver with a cable without corkscrewing/tensioning your cable where snap! is a possibility.

Plus I can market the product at the end of a cable cleaning for preventative maintenance.


The crucial statement: Must only be used on slow moving clogs. It will not work on standing clogs. It gets hot enough to almost melt tubular pvc so it better be a clog that's slow moving.

Look up the MSDS on this product and you'll see that this is a comparable product to the product "Clobber" just not liquid form.

A rep cut some hair, put it in a coffee cup, then added a capful of thrift to the hair. Took about a half cup of really hot water and poured just a little, maybe not even 4oz. of hot water over that thrift and it sounded like an experiment going off.


After it died down there was no evidence of his hair, maybe a 1/8" of black murky water that easily could move down a drain. 


Mechanical drain cleaning is the most effective way to properly clean a drain, always. I'm just sayin'...



 



Better than that crap roto screwtor sells that says if you drink it, drink milk. :blink:

About as mild as hot sauce at taco bell.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought you guys were talking about a drain company. Thrift in the sodium hydroxide version is the only drain cleaner I will use. it is great on hair, soap, grease. I follow up with a little after cabling small drains.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Only chemical I have ever trusted. 

Little hint from my stupid apprentice days. DO NOT GET THOSE CRYSTALS UNDER YOUR FINGERNAILS.....:blink:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I thought you guys were talking about a drain company. Thrift in the sodium hydroxide version is the only drain cleaner I will use. it is great on hair, soap, grease. I follow up with a little after cabling small drains.


I thought the same thing :laughing: Another low budget sneaky price switch company. My bad never heard of Thrift :blink:. All I knew of was Roto Rooter chemicals and copper sulfate, Draino, Rootx now some ads on a Bio product. Not a big fan of chemical drain cleaners not hearing of it and you guy's saying it works. I'll keep an eye out and try it on one of those I don't have the money to replace the pipe to fix the problem calls.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Anybody got a link or website for it. I have never heard of it. would like to know more.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Except root X. That's the real deal.


 ALL of it should be banned. If you have a root problem then you need new pipe not a chemical. If you have an ancient pipe configuration then you need new pipe or a proper cleanout installed not chemicals.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> ALL of it should be banned. If you have a root problem then you need new pipe not a chemical. If you have an ancient pipe configuration then you need new pipe or a proper cleanout installed not chemicals.


Calm down. It is not for roots.But it works great on hair,soap and grease. I have been using it for years and years.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Anybody got a link or website for it. I have never heard of it. would like to know more.


Here you go.

http://www.thriftmarketing.com/thrift_drain_cleaner.htm


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A properly cabled drain does not need drain cleaning chemicals....if you cant properly clean the drain with equipment then make it were you can.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I thought the same thing :laughing: Another low budget sneaky price switch company. My bad never heard of Thrift :blink:. All I knew of was Roto Rooter chemicals and copper sulfate, Draino, Rootx now some ads on a Bio product. *Not a big fan of chemical drain cleaners* not hearing of it and you guy's saying it works. I'll keep an eye out and try it on one of those I don't have the money to replace the pipe to fix the problem calls.


 

Neither am I. I don't mention this product until I'm done cabling a job, as suggestive selling. 

The sound this stuff makes when it activates is a selling point. When they can hear this stuff sounding like a small explosion from the mouth of the drain as it leaves and heads down the pipe, they've never had a product like it before and I've got customers that spot buy from me to keep their drains open.

Do I make money that way? Not really, but the first time it closes up and those answers in a can stop working? I'm getting paid for the talent PLUS a chemical exposure charge that's going to wreak havoc on my cables/equipment.

I only wish I was selling as much as I used to; was going through a case a month in sales. I sold one last week, that makes me special. :thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Thrift is great stuff, too bad you dont hafta have a license to buy it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thrift is great stuff, too bad you dont hafta have a license to buy it.


Agree with you 100% HO, Renters, etc., Can buy DrainO all they want.
The other more caustic dangerous Chemicals, powders should only be sold to and used by professionals. Lots of dumb irresponsible people out there that should not be sold or handle this stuff.

Never used it myself "NOT" a professional myself on handling this product. Have to do some reading on safety and treatment on their product material sheet first.
And if and when used HO is not standing to close.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How to properly use this product:

Open trash can, drop bottle inside. Done.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Do ya'll use a flat rate, or a per bottle on this stuff?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Do ya'll use a flat rate, or a per bottle on this stuff?


I charge by the spoon full...It depends on what mood I'm in, the size of the spoon.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I didn't know you needed a cable? If a plunger and Thrift won't get it, I just walk away...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I charge by the spoon full...It depends on what mood I'm in, the size of the spoon.


 I quote ladel full over the phone then use teaspoonfulls when I get there to cover expenses and stuff....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If you don't use Thrift, You are only 1/2 a plumber... I'm Just Sayin'™


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We used to use Thrift, but now we use "Green Blaster", by Whitlam. 

http://www.jcwhitlam.com/pdf/GB-SPEC.pdf

Good stuff.


----------



## 1205blazer (Nov 28, 2009)

using a cable is great but in some of these new building with the sovent system i`m hearing you cant get a 1500 thru it so the chem, would help maintain the stack


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

How many times has the customer asked you what they can do to keep this from happening again??I answer nothing (but this might help) knowing they are going to buy something from someone or some place, , if they have roots I sell them rootx >< for greasy sludge or septic system, I have a can of powdered bio-clean ready , those are ONLY 2 products I carry on my truck (but to each his own )


----------

